# Which doe is better? Toggenburg dry yearling



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Wondering which to purchase. I like the last doe. 2 does pictured. First two are one. Then last two.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't see any pictures?


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have spent almost two hours trying to get them uploaded. Finally.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would go with the second. They are both very nice though


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

I like them both too!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are beautiful!! I too would go with the second one.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Both are cute but the second one would be my choice!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I think they both look nice.

We are getting a couple of American Toggs in a few weeks.
I never thought we would have anything but Nigerians
Our vet raises them and is a friend and mentor and has said that our daughter who is 13 now needs a standard goat for showmanship.
I'm not sure if that's the real reason. I think he just knows we manage our goats well and would like to see some of his goats in the youth show at NC State Fair. his children are grown now.
Also, not a lot of Togg breeders in our area.
We are getting a 2 year old and 5 year old.
The 2 year old KBARC QCC Freday her dam was the 2011 National Grand Champion and 2014 National Reserve Grand Champ Recorded Grade. KBARC RR Tristen.
The 5 year old is KBARC DDKC Climate Control. Her dam KBARC Cavalier's Yesterday was 2011 National Grand Champ Toggenburg


----------

